# Stock 18R discussion



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

So I ran my new Associated 18r today at MnM. It was a blast! I found that my car has the ability to run a fast lap, but I had problems doing it consistantly.

I found the car to be...well, inconsistant. The car always felt a bit "slippery" when accelerating. The track was hooked, but the when you got on the gas sometimes the car would break loose and would do something that I did not forsee.

It's a spec class of sorts so I'm sticking with the kit tires.

I'm thinking of going to a much heavier shock oil, such as 80 wt (stock is 30) to help make the car more consistant and take away some of the dartiness.

Thoughts?


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

A Stiffer Setup Would Help With That Problem


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

I would think the oppisite.Always thought of stiffer set up as high traction set up. I'm thinking throttle control??


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

madf1man said:


> I would think the oppisite.Always thought of stiffer set up as high traction set up. I'm thinking throttle control??


Nope, you reaction is the same as mine here. Stiffer setup is for a high traction setup. Less stiff setup for low traction setup.

PD2


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

I'm thinking thicker oil to prevent body roll.


----------



## danthrc (Jun 19, 2007)

Ive always found the same thing with this car. Ite very predictable in the corners, but if you get on it just a little bit too early, it will get squirrely on you. 
You just have to make sure you work that throttle out of the corner and hammer it when the car is aimed in the right direction.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Ehhh. I'd like to have more initial steering and to be more planted on exit. I think there's faster lap time available.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Im confused. On a high bite track with tons of traction you want to run as stiff as possible to prevent chassis roll. However, when your lacking traction, you want MORE chasis roll! Im in the school of thought of lossening up the rear end to gain more rear traction.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

I don't think it's a traction problem Biff, I think it's a body roll problem. I think the car tends to be a bit top heavy and it's unloading the suspension at odd times. I'm also thinking of trying sway bars on both ends.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Guffinator said:


> I don't think it's a traction problem Biff, I think it's a body roll problem. I think the car tends to be a bit top heavy and it's unloading the suspension at odd times. I'm also thinking of trying sway bars on both ends.


Oh! Gotcha!


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Now that I've started looking closely at the suspension I see the slop that some were discussing in another thread. The toe-in on the front has enough slop to range from about 10 degrees of toe-in to 10 deg of toe-out. I can imagine the changes that each wheel is going through from turn to turn, and I can definitely see where some of the inconsistancy comes from.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Front or rear?


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Gary said:


> Front or rear?


Front, the slop seems to come mainly from the drag link.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Guffinator said:


> Front, the slop seems to come mainly from the drag link.


Would that cause "Nose Dive" in the corners unloading the rear inside wheel?


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

It could definitley cause dartiness, that coupled with a soft set up oh yeh...I could see it causing some unloading.


----------



## danthrc (Jun 19, 2007)

The steering linkage is an issue across the entire RC18 line. DP makes a drag link that takes allot of that out. Plus if you update the servo, and the servo saver, that helps too.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Ok so running the 18r's with the Xray's didn't really work out. It sure was fun racing them however. I think we need a few more to step up and make a class for them.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

if i had the money i would. be more than happy to race if someone donated one


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

I agree Chris. I am considering now lengthing the race day on into the evening some to allow more classes or even 2 different formats, onroad early offroad later or something like that. My concern though would be overload for everyone, or spliting up everyone. Maybe stock early in the day, mod later. i don't know im crashin


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

trey......you could just start the racing earlier. Starting around 10AM or so would probably give you enough time for a whole nother round of heats!


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

any one have one they wana off


----------



## danthrc (Jun 19, 2007)

I ran my 18R during practice and it is fast (stock) on that track. Its a bulky car compared to the Xray and I agree, they should not be ran together. Its like putting a Football player on the field with a Soccer player.
I will race mine next time if there is an 18R class.


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

Danny, Is this the servo you and Robert were talking about? If so, That is the cheapest I have found them anywhere!

http://www.hobbypeople.net/gallery/474125.asp


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

I will be running the 18R I just picked up saturday at all the races. Along with the 18t of course.


----------



## ddcarter3 (Jan 1, 2005)

Got mine ordered Monday! Great find!
Ordered my Mamba 4200 motor from these guys. Bishop Power Products.
Free shipping! 41.95 Shipped.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

hey dave you have a 18r


----------



## danthrc (Jun 19, 2007)

That's it Donnie, and that is by far the best price Ive seen


----------



## ddcarter3 (Jan 1, 2005)

Big Phil said:


> hey dave you have a 18r


Not yet.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

trying to get one myself


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

if you want one bad enough you could just get another 18 chassis and convert it


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

i am to lazy one will turn up


----------



## Todd Claunch (Sep 5, 2006)

iaim looking into getting a 18t/18b i might have a nice 18r that might need a new home.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

let me know todd.


----------



## Todd Claunch (Sep 5, 2006)

this has been raced once,lots of parts.up graded adjustable turnbuckles,hitec 65 servo,with 3d steering parts,aluminum dog bones,three sets of new tires. one white and two black painted body. there is a picture of it on the thrc site it is the red,blue,yellow,white car (side shot) but i still have all the stock radio gear in it.and the original kamino body.and all paper work.iam thinking about getting the 18b. so i can race with buddy chris.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

how about a vendeta st? and some boot


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Todd Claunch said:


> iam thinking about getting the 18b. so i can race with buddy chris.


you should get a Vendetta ST so you can beat him :tongue:


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

they are cool


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

is that a no?


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

Yo


----------



## Todd Claunch (Sep 5, 2006)

well guys i have never drivin a vendetta, but beating old chris is easy.
iam glad he is my buddy it is nice to let the old guy win every know and then
(right chris old buddy) chris knows how to get around any track very well when his hand is not hurting.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

WOW chris has friends.LOL


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

Whats wrong Phil, your pen pals not writing you anymore? HAHA


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

very funny!!o yea (((((((((( rain ))))))))))))))


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

If that race gets cancelled.....Your goin down sukka. LOL


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

Lol!!! If It Rains Everyones Going To K*ll Me


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

especially me!!! lol


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

It's getting nasty here. I'm sure at any moment the bottom will fall out. Yo Phil, Yall got some RS 30% in?


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

yes we do i live in cleveland and its raining


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

we had i big storm this morning in tomball. now its bright and sunny out


----------

